# Replacing my Garmin 742xs



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I have the original Garmin 742xs on my boat and looking to get a bigger and faster refreshing unit. This one takes forever to refresh every time i zoom in and out. I had Lowrance hds on previous boat and really like it but this means replacing my in hull transducer. More work than I. Are for! Upgrading the unit to a better Garmin might be easier So was looking for feedback on folks using larger units for mostly navigation and depth only (not interested in all the sophisticated views as I very rarely run less than 6 foot). I do not run FMT either. Thanks


----------

